
Ask HN: Dish About Your Pods - trulykp
https://airtable.com/shr00CwSeFbqSxkaW
======
trulykp
I'm a podcast enthusiast hoping to uncover and share a vast collection of
people's favorite episodes. Please add yours here. Thank you!

